# Welcome to the new hog hunting forum!



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

By demand, the hog hunting forum is up and ready to go.

:beer:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

thanks chris!


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

:beer:


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Come on all you Southern boys, lets hear some squealer stories! Burl


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

COOL FORUM! :beer:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Chris Hustad said:


> By demand, the hog hunting forum is up and ready to go.
> 
> :beer:


I thought this was forum was associated with late night drinking in small towns throughout North Dakota..  

Goosebuster3 would've fit right in.. :beer:

My bad.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :rollin:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Hog hunting.....squealer stories? Sounds like hitting the bars back in college!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

:jammin: :jammin: :jammin: That gets three bananas


----------



## maxstar (Dec 1, 2005)

Nice Guys! Thanks So much!


----------



## Slinger70 (Dec 20, 2005)

All right. I'm fixin'g to develop some stories over the next couple of weeks. Deer huntin' is over here.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

As soon as I get a few projects done with school, I'm going after some big boars on some relatives place. Heard a few horror stories about em that I have to see about. Thanks Chris for the new forum.


----------



## gentleman4561 (Jul 16, 2007)

:beer: :beer: :beer: thanks


----------



## TomR (Jun 10, 2007)

Thank you, Chris. Some uf us Southern boys appreciate your work as well as hog hunting. 8)


----------

